# Port or replace Intake manifold



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a ported TB and over the winter I will be either porting the stock intake manifold or purchasing a Performance Products 96mm intake manifold with high volume fuel rails, my question which offers better performance? I will be replacing shorties with LT headers and will have dyno tune once I install parts. All things the same pricing is almost equal among choices. Anyone have a performance Products intake, what were your HP/TQ gains. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS1... LS2? Without a decent cam I don't see any reason to upgrade the intake mani.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

LS2 M6 car, thought was working on maximizing air flow, have CAI, ported TB, installing LT's no cats, have full LM1 catback with H pipe. Car will be dyno tuned this spring, cam install is possibility, but I will be using stock heads for now if I go that route. Goal to is get to 400RWHP/400RWTQ. Radical porting of intake was $375 and FAST fuel rail kit $200, PP Typhoon intake mani about same cost with fuel rails, my question, will porting or Typhoon manifold flow better and maximize performance when cam is installed? Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just get the stocker ported if your an LS2. I wouldn't even consider a FAST or anything like that without a cam planned for the future.


----------



## LSGUNBK (Nov 15, 2011)

*?????*

Anyone KNow where i can get a INtake manifold ported for my ls2 gto? Brooklyn NYC area?..or who would do that...except a mechanic :cheers


----------

